# Got my Lang 36 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## icemanrrc (Aug 20, 2011)

I received my Lang 36!!! Looks like I get to be the first to test out the newest edition of the 36 with the added tire heat shields.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 20, 2011)

Well i cant bring up the pics but I own the 48 mobile.  Have fun, season first and good smokes to ya.


----------



## carpetride (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like one heavy built cooker.  Congrats!


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 20, 2011)

That is one sweet looking rig.  congrats!


----------



## alblancher (Aug 20, 2011)

Glad you got it,  did you ask for the heat shield or did they decide the 36 needed it?  I haven/t noticed any problems but it may be something I will have to look for next time I light er up.  Welcome to the club!

Al


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats on the new Lang they are great smokers


----------



## rdknb (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice smoker congrats


----------



## chefrob (Aug 20, 2011)

looks great...congrats!


----------



## icemanrrc (Aug 20, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Glad you got it,  did you ask for the heat shield or did they decide the 36 needed it?  I haven/t noticed any problems but it may be something I will have to look for next time I light er up.  Welcome to the club!
> 
> Al


They decided the 36 needed it. The tires get pretty dang hot. Thanks!


----------



## garyt (Aug 20, 2011)

Congratulations. I am a Lang lover also. But I cant for the life of me see how those are going to keep the tires cool unless it is moving and you are relying on the bernoulli principal.  I guess I don't understand, looks more like a wind break for the air intake vent. but I trust what Ben builds, he makes a heck of a cooker


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats!

Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## alblancher (Aug 21, 2011)

The only thing I can imagine is if the wind is blowing the heat out of the baffels?  I would think that the convection heat out of the box will heat the tires more then anything else.  I will have to check the temp on the tires,  maybe a simple piece of plywood layed on top of the tires will block the heat.  Can't remember ever seeing the flame actually "licking" out of the baffels.

There again,

Congrats on the smoker   If the number of people buying the 36 on this forum is an indication of the number of 36s Ben Lang is selling it looks like it's a pretty successful model.  Maybe time for a

"what did you put in your 36 thread?"

Al


----------



## wordpictures (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats on the new smoker.  I hope to have one just like it fired up in my backyard within the next 2 weeks.  Can't wait.  Did you drive down to pick it up or have it delivered?  If it was delivered, how much was the cost to Carrolton?  I'm just south of ATL and am planning to go get it next week, but if the price is right maybe I'll just have it shipped.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Wordpictures

For me the cost of sales tax made it worth having it delivered.  May want to check that


----------



## tiki guy (Aug 23, 2011)

*Man ...Thats a heavy duty lookin smoker can't wait to see some Q-views   Good Luck Happy Smokin *


----------



## raymo76 (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice, congratulations! Can't wait to see pics of her in action. I would love to have a Lang! I was also looking into Peoria Cookers but on my wish list the Lang has won.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 24, 2011)

That's sweet, good luck with it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats !!!

That baby sure looks well built !!!

Bear


----------



## woundedyak (Aug 24, 2011)

That thing is a beast! Congrats


----------



## roller (Aug 24, 2011)

That`s REAL nice !!! Congrats !!!


----------



## meateater (Aug 24, 2011)

*SWEET! *


----------

